# Apex 602 Test 2



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Any one try this? It is stupid fast and seems really stable. Apex is usually high quality, but I was really surprised with this one.

|Jeff|


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I put this on last night. WAY fast! I've always been a fan of Apex, but this build really wowed me. Fastest ROM I've ever used. Good battery life too!


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm running this ROM right now. I loaded it on my X earlier today and I'm very impressed with it. I've always been a fan of ApeX and can only imagine how fast, smooth, and great the battery life is going to be on the final build. Plus it should have the toolbox (I think I read a post somewhere that Fab said it would be in the final), which I'm looking forward to as well.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it was last night that the Apex developer put up a new Apex still under development on his sight.

http://fabdroid.com/

I tried it because it included the bluetooth fix. The fix appears to work. I was able to increase and decrease volume while maintaining the bluetooth connection with my headset.

It functions pretty well for my purpose. The battery life was average based on the roms that I like. I like GB stock based roms with minimal blur and good battery life. This test rom gave me 11.5 hours based on my average use today.

I think I am a heavy user. I like Shuji and Apex. Darkslide X was good, although I didn't notice a great deal of difference from stock. I average 11 to 12 hrs per day of battery life. I can easily make 20 calls a day and 100 emails a day at my job. I read and post several times per day on various forums, listen to about 40 minutes of music, and general reading for about 40 minutes power day.

The obvious bugs on the system contacts on my dialer which would force close to my home screen. I was able to use Go Contacts without forced closings.

I have had two of the same issues with all of .602 roms. I can't maintain a wifi connection. Wifi flashes on and off within split seconds of each other. Hasn't bothered me too much because I mostly use my unlimited data plan. This seems to have started with pre-rooted .602. I think .602 is the culprit. Lastly, is getting an eror message when I try to purchase an app in the market. This also started with the .602

Once the developer irons out a few more kinks, it's a keeper!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, final build will include a toolbox. Apex has always been my go-to ROM.


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just flashed this and I am very impressed. The new launcher is SUPER quick!!! Can't wait for the final build.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Justifi said:


> I think it was last night that the Apex developer put up a new Apex still under development on his sight.
> 
> http://fabdroid.com/
> 
> ...


I gave Darkslide a shot the other day and while it was stable I didn't see the performance that everyone raves about. Seemed about as sluggish as stock does, but better battery life. I don't use BT so the BT issue hasn't bothered me too much.

I also haven't seen the wifi issue your'e mentioning. I use y5 to flip on my wifi when I am in range but I haven't seen it flip in and out like you have.

Cant wait to see the final release, although it will be bitter sweet since Fab seems to be moving on to bigger and better phones. Its really cool of him that he is going to see this through though.


----------



## ctslaton (Jun 19, 2011)

Just because I like flashing ROMS and having options, I was hoping the new APEX would be as good for me as the FROYO version. My problem is that I cannot get corporate sync to work on any non-blur ROM without using a third party app like Touchdown. I get the message that my phone does not support the required security features. I think this is an issue with the AOSP mail client, not the ROM. So for tight integration, I need the social blur apps. Anyone know if I can replace the AOSP social apps with the blur apps and keep all the integration between them with this framework?

As a wish list for the developer, it would be great if there was an easy option to replace all social AOSP apps with the standard blur apps with a click of a button so I could configure it to be more like APEX for FROYO.

P.S. Darkslide is working great for me as my day to day ROM with all the social blur intact and fast as can be.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

This rom is so fast it blew my mind. I dont even need games on it. I just open apps and switch back and forth and just giggle it moves so fast. Great job big xie.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

What is different about this compared to shuji 2.0?


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

"anrichardson said:


> What is different about this compared to shuji 2.0?


This one is what shuji was based from. Then the dev's of shuji added there own special things to it.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what icons are being used with launcher2 in the dock? I dont use google talk and want to change it to google voice (or possibly something else) but then the icon wont be gb green...


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

"ctslaton said:


> Just because I like flashing ROMS and having options, I was hoping the new APEX would be as good for me as the FROYO version. My problem is that I cannot get corporate sync to work on any non-blur ROM without using a third party app like Touchdown. I get the message that my phone does not support the required security features. I think this is an issue with the AOSP mail client, not the ROM. So for tight integration, I need the social blur apps. Anyone know if I can replace the AOSP social apps with the blur apps and keep all the integration between them with this framework?
> 
> As a wish list for the developer, it would be great if there was an easy option to replace all social AOSP apps with the standard blur apps with a click of a button so I could configure it to be more like APEX for FROYO.
> 
> P.S. Darkslide is working great for me as my day to day ROM with all the social blur intact and fast as can be.


He will be releasing a .zip of removed blur soon. All you will have to do is download, unzip, and flash in clockwork all the necessary apk's! Hope this helps.


----------



## r3dlined (Jun 18, 2011)

I just put this on last night myself and its STUPID fast. Just gotta track down a larger keyboard now.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"bradg24 said:


> This one is what shuji was based from. Then the dev's of shuji added there own special things to it.


I know but its just got a few bugs that plague both. The wifi coming in and out and freezing my phone for a few seconds. It was just to annoying, so I will wait for test 3 or final release. BT doesn't matter to me so I am ok with that. I care about speed like everybody is claiming here and in the Shuji
2.0 thread. I may be the only one, but stock feels smoother to me. I have not tried this rom and that's why I was asking.


----------

